# Left Hand Drive.



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

More daft questions from an ex caravaner.

Is there a reason that is easy to explain as to why many motorhomes are LHD. I know many are "foreign" and they drive on the RHS, but when exporting to the UK from new, why do they not stick the controls where we are used to them, at the RHS.

Angelfire


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Angelfire.

We have only been motorhome owners for just over two years, now own our second Hymer A class, both LHD.

The reason there are a large number of LHD vans around is that we understood that until about two years ago the prevailing Euro exchange rate made it easy for a UK dealer to buy from dealers in Europe, mostly from Germany and Belgium and get UK resale prices with a reasonable profit in an market with expanding demand. The more recent Euro exchange rate changes have reversed that trend and it is now more profitable to export LHD models to Europe creating a shortage of sale stock here.

Our first van had to be LHD as we had a meagre budget but for our current model we viewed quite a few RHD models, officially imported through Brownhills and whatever name they traded as before, but the LHD versions we found are usually better value. A minor niggle with a RHD Hymers we considered was the cab door was still on the nearside. 

During our first year of touring we also covered more distance in Europe than in the UK so it made sense to go for LHD again.

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you will have to be a little more specific on this.
European vans do come either in RDH or LHD, depends on which you order.
If S/Hand then it is because the first owner requested this.
If you spend time mainly over "there" then you need LHD.

cabby


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's, its making a bit more sense now. As an ex trucker it would not pose a major problem to be LHD, but we have no desire to "go overseas" so I suppose a RHD would be better for us, I might even be able to let the wife have a go at driving, providing they have seat belts at the rear for me. :lol: 

Regards

Angelfire.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We have LHD - deliberaqtely, because we intended to spend most of our time on the continent, and we haven't regretted this decision.

The only problem we have is if I'm driving solo, turning left in the UK can sometimes be a problem.

I'm ok if it's a 90 degree T junction because then I can see the traffic coming from my right. But if I have to approach the junction at more of an angle, part-turning onto the road I want to join (hope that makes sense!) then I can no longer see the traffic approaching me from the right.

We did a bit of investigation last weekend and it would seem that I'm 'blind' on a wedge from roughly 21 degrees out from the right side of the van, to 45 degrees out. That's using the outside wing mirror, and the internal rear-view mirror yanked to view as far to the right as possible and me craning as far forward as possible.

We tried an additional, caravan-towing, mirror, but that didn't work - attached to the top,or to the inside, of the external mirror, it didn't give any better vision. And I don't want to add any width by attachig to the outside of the mirror.

Does anyone have the same problem, and has anyone managed to solve it?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Angelfire said:


> I suppose a RHD would be better for us, I might even be able to let the wife have a go at driving, providing they have seat belts at the rear for me. :lol:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Angelfire.


I should add that I'm the female half of the combo, and I do all the driving in our LHD, so I'm sure she'd manage fine!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A member here has a very good solution. Sorry I can't remember who. I will see if I can find the post.

He has a very small wide angle camera fixed neatly on his wing mirror and the screen inside near the mirror so that it acts just like extra mirrors. He sent me photograph of the job and the view he gets. I intend doing the same when I get back to the UK. I will look now and see if I can find the email he sent me, Alan.

Edit: Found it. Too big to post on here I think. PM me your email address and I will send the info. to you.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Angelfire said:


> More daft questions from an ex caravaner.
> 
> Is there a reason that is easy to explain as to why many motorhomes are LHD. I know many are "foreign" and they drive on the RHS, but when exporting to the UK from new, why do they not stick the controls where we are used to them, at the RHS.
> 
> Angelfire


I have LHD and the controls are no real issue. The key controls are the same Brake Clutch Accelerator steering wheel and the only change is the gearstick and handbrake. Less stress on changing gear in key dangerous situations. So you have a chance to set yourself up I think. Biggest issue really is junctions when you come in at an acute angle like the first part of a sliproad to a motorway but an actual T-junction where you can't see traffic to your right. OK on M-way slip road because the sliproad turns parallel to the main carriageway and you then can see the traffic in the wing mirror. We have a 180 degree reversing camera that helps with the overtaking issue but the blind spot outlined in previous posts is an issue and it is then you need the passenger to help out.

p.s. The continent is so more motorhome friendly you should seriously rething the thought of staying in the UK!
Steve


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Angelfire,

Not all MH models from Europe were (or are) available in RHD. The UK market is a bit of a poor relation when it comes to the range of choice we get through our MH dealers. Some German and French marques don't seem to have any dealers over here. 

It took me a while to get used to the rear view mirror being on the wrong side, so I had to train myself to glance to the right, but apart from that I don't find LHD a problem on British roads.

SD


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Edit: Found it. Too big to post on here I think. PM me your email address and I will send the info. to you.


I've PM'd you - thanks


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

JWW said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Found it. Too big to post on here I think. PM me your email address and I will send the info. to you.
> ...


A number of people buy the their MH directly from European dealers.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Common sense*

Angelfire,

If you spend most of your time driving on the left you need a right hand drive vehicle. If, like us, you spend most of your time driving on the right, it's common sense to buy a left hand drive. Not only the driver but also the door is on the correct side - you don't step out into the traffic on a busy road.

Driving on the right? Yup, they do it in that big place called the mainland - may I recommend it to you? Some of us think it makes the UK look rather sad from a motorhoming point of view.

Ray


----------

